# "Sunday" question



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Will the 125 gram event on sunday replace the existing team event?? Or are we going to run the team event concurrent with the 150 gram event on Sat??

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

and how about some brand names and lb's on "legal" 28 line. what size leader for the 28. aren't you glad you aren't those farmer boys mama, no wonder she's still going strong at 81, she still has to answer tommys and myself's questions.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tommy
Team event will still be a part of Sportcast tournaments.At the first tournament in April we will cast the 125 with the same shock leader we use for the 150.There will be a team event.Are you still casting for Carolina Longcasters? I hope you are. The team should do very good this year.We have to beat that Irby team. There will be some other good teams .
bob
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea I still plan to cast with the carolina longcasters... heck I thought I'd gotten some sort of promotion to representative or something like that... lol

Been practicing with the Dymic LT 14, sweet rod. Don't want to let my teammates down.. 

Tommy


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tommy
Thanks for the reply.I wasn't sure.Is Tony casting for H.O.?
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I expect he will cast for that Irby character....  I tried to get him in the field today, he couldn't make it so I went at it alone. Good day, light tailwind, kinda cool though.

later

Tommy


----------

